# how many storms



## 2low4nh

Ok so i need to put a bid in for a parking lot but they want a flat rate for the year. I am trying to find an average amount of storms per year for New Hampshire. I know last year was 33 storms total and te year before was 19 storms i dont know how accurate these numbers are so i figure i would ask around. get some of the guru's opinions I live i the monadnock region if that helps.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Use 25 for the number, good luck


----------



## plowtime1

Not sure how far in NH, I'm in MA.; base mine on 15-20


----------



## badabing1512

I would say no more than 20, here in buffalo im at around 30(i think but id have to check) pushes for an average 100" season.


----------



## Lux Lawn

I would go with 22-25.


----------



## Longae29

do some research on www.noaa.gov you should find what you're looking for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;814713 said:


> do some research on www.noaa.gov you should find what you're looking for.


Isn't it soooooo much easier to just ask for someone else to do the hard work for you?

I'd use 1-35.

Sorta like the guy from CT who's average snowfall is 30-100".


----------



## badabing1512

HAHAHAHAHA 30-100", couldnt help but laugh when I came across that one.


----------



## 2low4nh

that site doesnt show how many storms for the season


----------



## plowtime1

18...do have 18.5...19...19....18.75...19....19.5....20....20....SOLD 20! FOR NH purplebou
Check your local weather archives..best of luck..maybe someone from your area will reply.


----------



## 2low4nh

i think im just going to shoot for 25 storms and hope i land the bids!


----------



## badabing1512

better to just check noaa.gov, plenty of info


----------



## Superior L & L

This is not a question for plow site, you need to go to the weather sites, pay a fee and go day by day and count precipitation days. Oh yer and its a PITA.


I did a state wide bid in Michigan for a large retailer. northern parts of the state based there averages on 65-75 plows and the lower parts based them om 8-12 plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;815390 said:


> This is not a question for plow site, you need to go to the weather sites, pay a fee and go day by day and count precipitation days. Oh yer and its a PITA.
> 
> I did a state wide bid in Michigan for a large retailer. northern parts of the state based there averages on 65-75 plows and the lower parts based them om 8-12 plows.


Ahhhhh, the voice of reason!


----------



## ProCare

*Storn per year*

How many storms would you say in CT per year North of Hartford?


----------



## ProCare

*Storms per year*

How many storms would you say in CT per year North of Hartford?


----------



## ljbev

They dont even read the previous posts in the thread. Never mind do a search of all posts available. NOAA Does not tell you how many storms>>>>>you have to open each link see what kind of event it was and count YES COUNT the plowable events for the season, or yes you can pay a couple hundred a year to a weather site and they will do it for you


----------



## jsin607

Everyone who has been plowing for any number of years would obviously know how many storms they base the season prices on. 

I think people just won't tell you because they get a little pissed when people just decide to go into the snow plowing business.


----------



## RepoMan207

2low4nh;815242 said:


> that site doesnt show how many storms for the season


It's a PITA finding it, but it does list history.


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey ah......Which is the best pay site?? I am all for it, but I would prefer to get the pointing finger. I'm not impressed with Accuweather as a free site, so I am not so eager to find out with my wallet in my hand. 

The last couple seasons I have kept a log mostly induced by my local NOAA station...nothing a coffee and donut can't handle, but now there forbidding any un authorized visits up there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jsin607;821663 said:


> Everyone who has been plowing for any number of years would obviously know how many storms they base the season prices on.
> 
> I think people just won't tell you because they get a little pissed when people just decide to go into the snow plowing business.


I could care less about someone going into the plowing biz.

What I do care about is someone asking the most basic questions without doing the slightest bit of work on their own to determine these basics for themselves, such as plowable storms per year; hourly rates, production times.

ESPECIALLY when most of these subjects have been covered ad nauseum before.

If you would pay attention, there are now newbees that are posting I have read for a long time, done a search and still have some questions. They do NOT make a first post demanding everyone do all their work for them.


----------



## 2COR517

Mark Oomkes;821736 said:


> If you would pay attention, there are now newbees that are posting I have read for a long time, done a search and still have some questions. They do NOT make a first post demanding everyone do all their work for them.


So they DO read my posts......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2COR517;821749 said:


> So they DO read my posts......


Read what posts?

I have you on ignore.


----------



## 2COR517

You're being mean  

I'm telling!

What's that guy's name again?


----------

